

UMass Student Shares Stage With Bill Gates - vlad
http://blog.masslive.com/umassamherst/2008/06/umass_student_shares_the_stage.html

======
vlad
And another link: [http://weblogs.asp.net/lduveau/archive/2008/06/09/steve-
ball...](http://weblogs.asp.net/lduveau/archive/2008/06/09/steve-ballmer-
apparition-at-teched-2008-dev-keynote.aspx)

